# First Texas Whitetail!



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I was able to run down to Texas right after christmas and do a little hunting and was able to harvest my first Texas Whitetail!

The story is at this link:

http://www.huntaddicts.com/blog

[attachment=0:d3c3p677]txbuck.jpg[/attachment:d3c3p677]


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck you got there, like the dark horns!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice whitetail there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, very nice, dark horns.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Nice buck you got there, like the dark horns!


Exactly what I was going to say..



wyogoob said:


> Congrats, very nice, dark horns.


And this too! 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice dark horns! :mrgreen: 

Great buckie


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great looking animal, congrats! Gonna have to get me a whitetail before these bones get too dang old! -)O(-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet!! South Texas?? Wait dont answer that... i'll go over to your site. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those dark horns are awesome! Nice deer!


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is a fine looking buck!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a fine looking deer, I don't see the horns everyone is talking about. But, those are a nice set of dark antlers.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> That is a fine looking deer, I don't see the *horns* everyone is talking about. But, those are a nice set of dark antlers.


You are like my kids! :mrgreen:

There are a few of you that didn't mention the "Dark Horns". Please go back and edit your posts.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Nice whitetail! Good job. I read your blog.....

We still hunt whitetails all the time. We use grunt calls when we kick them up to stop them for a shot.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am pretty excited with him. And I like his dark antlers as well.



jungle said:


> Nice whitetail! Good job. I read your blog.....
> 
> We still hunt whitetails all the time. We use grunt calls when we kick them up to stop them for a shot.


Thanks for that. I tried stopping them by trying to imitate them, but I'm sure a call would work much better. The country we hunt is pretty hard because it is pretty thick stuff, not like the mesquite thick, but a lot of what they call shin oak, cedar, and live oak. There aren't a lot of places that you can see more than about 30 yards, unless you gain some elevation either by climbing into an elevated stand or out on a higher ridge. Whitetails are a very wary deer, that is for sure. I'll have to try stopping them with a grunt call while still hunting. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

"horn" sounds cooler. Plus it rhymes with porn, hence "Horn Porn"


----------

